# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Infinty-Box تحديثات :  14-08-12 Infinity Online Service update: iPhone Network / Simlock status check added

## Shamseldeen Victory

*14-08-12 Infinity Online Service update: iPhone Network / Simlock status check added*  * Infinity Online Service update: iPhone Network / Simlock status check added*  *   One check = 7 credits
 One check gives you both Network and Simlock status of the iPhone IMEI you enter 
   What is Infinity Online Services click الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 Regards 
 Infinity Box Team*

----------

